# help!! buying bike online, lady 5'4 need short TT



## woman (Apr 12, 2012)

*delete*

d d d d dd


----------



## petraa (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello Elise - I am a bit shorter than you and I just bought a bike from bikesdirect. They do not have too many road bikes type bikes for petite riders. I got a Motobecane Fantom CXX crossbike in the 42cm size. The frame is pretty much the same as the Surly Crosscheck. But this bike has 700c wheels so it may not be quite what you are looking for. I don't know of any similar bike from bikesdirect with a smaller wheel size. 

I like touring type bikes with the 26" wheel size as the smaller size usually fits me well. I have a 42cm Surly Long Haul Trucker touring bike. This sounds like the type of bike you are looking for for your riding. It's a bombproof, comfortable ride for varying road conditions, but it may cost more than a bikedirect bike.


----------



## woman (Apr 12, 2012)

Petraa: Thank you for your reply! I just ordered the mercier elle but then they said it was sold, so i'm back at square one. I was looking at their touring bikes, but the toptube on many touring bikes seem longer than my reach. 
Unless the touring bike you suggest has a short top tube/small handle bars?
A cyclocross perhaps would be better??


----------

